# 45lb - 5 fish Limit - Lake Conroe



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

A team weighed in a 5 fish limit weighing 45.1lbs this past weekend during a tournament on Lake Conroe, TX. They had 2 ten pounders in their bag.

UNREAL!!!

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=619970&page=1


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Culln' is shootn' for that at the 2011 Moggie Spring Open 

My knees are shaking all the way here in Ohio from that bag!!!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

45 might be tough, 40 on the other hand.......


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Shoot I had a couple bags like that last year at Hoover.


OOHH you mean 5 fish not 15


----------

